# Crawdad Burgers



## abelman (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been pretty busy with painting the house so I have been away from the smoker for awhile. But, we had a pound of crawfish tails in the freezer and we started to think what else we could do with them that was fast and simple. So, I took a recipe for shrimp burgers, modified it a bit as well as using chopped crawfish. 

Apart from the spices, I added some shredded cabbage, blue cheese dressing, and some sriracha chili sauce. They were very good I must admit.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Wish we had that smellavision thing!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 18, 2009)

looks and sounds great


----------



## bassman (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, that's different!  Looks great.


----------



## abelman (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, turned better than I expected. I ate the orphan buger the next day and it was just as good if not better.


----------



## fired up (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks good, very creative!


----------



## rsands (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds & looks great! Do you make them similar to salmon patties? ie onion, egg, bread crumbs?


----------



## cman95 (Feb 18, 2009)

Mudbug burgers...who wouda thunk it. That's what I love about this place.


----------



## smokinnewb2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

Those burgers look awesome, great idea!


----------



## abelman (Feb 18, 2009)

I used a recipe for shrimp burgers but changed it a bit. Here's the one I used as most tails are already cooked, so: 


SHRIMP BURGERS - Time: 1 hour 
1 pound shrimp (or crawfish tails)
2 tablespoons scallions 
3 tablespoons diced celery 
2 tablespoons chopped parsley 
11/2 teaspoons lemon zest 
3 tablespoons mayonnaise (NOT Miracle Whip) 
1 cup cornbread crumbs (or bread crumbs, especially Panko) 
1 egg, beaten (I would use 2 for a little more firmness in the burger for Crawfish)
Salt and pepper, to taste 
Tabasco sauce, to taste (of course - this is my recipe, you know) 
1 tablespoon peanut oil 
1. Cook and peel the shrimp, and chop. 
2. In a large bowl mix the shrimp with the scallions, parsley, and lemon zest. Stir in the mayonnaise, cornbread crumbs and the egg, and beat with a whisk or wooden spoon until evenly distributed. Season w/ salt, pepper & tabasco to taste. 
3. Form into patties and saute in peanut oil until both sides are nicely browned. Drain on paper towel. Serve on hamburger buns or choice of bread with lettuce, tomato, and tartar sauce. NOTE: really hard crusty stuff is not, IMO best; hearty, but softer stuff, w/seeds or w/o depending on personal preference is GOOD. Some like it with lots of tartar sauce, but I don't unless it's homemade. Yield: 4 servings. 

Here's another I have if you need to cook either the shrimp or crawfish:  
Ingredients :
1 pound raw Shrimp (cleaned, shelled & deveined)
1 Egg
1/4 cup finely chopped Parsley Leaves
1/2 cup Panko Crumbs
Kosher Salt
Freshly ground Black Pepper
Wasabi Mayonnaise (recipe follows)
Preparation :
In a food processor, process half the shrimp with the egg. Coarsely chop the remaining shrimp and put it into a bowl. Add the processed shrimp and the parsley, panko crumbs, salt and pepper to taste. Divide the mixture into 4 portions and form them into patties (a round cookie cutter works well for forming the shrimp burgers.
Put the cookie cutter on freezer or waxed paper and fill with the shrimp mixture, then gently pull off the cookie cutter). After the burgers are formed, put them in the refrigerator for about 2 hours to help them firm up. Stabilize at 350Â° with a raised grid. Place the burgers on a perforated pan such as a pizza pan with holes or a porcelain coated cooking grid. Place pan on the raised grid and grill until cooked through, turning once, about 3 to 4 minutes per side.
Remove the burgers to an english muffin half that has been spread with the Wasabi Mayonnaise. Add more Wasabi Mayonnaise on top of the shrimp burger. Cut into quarters and enjoy!

Wasabi Mayonnaise :
1 cup Mayonnaise
1/4 cup prepared Wasabi (available in the Asian section of your supermarket)
1 tsp. freshly grated Ginger
2 Tbls. Soy Sauce
1 tsp. Sugar
Pinch Salt
Mix all the ingredients together. Taste and adjust the seasoning. Cover and refrigerate until ready to use.


----------



## rsands (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 19, 2009)

I just am not a wasabi fan, but I am glad to see another Sriracha lover on here!


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh  yeah, those look good. I was just talking with my boy the other day about getting some crawdads this year. I remember as a boy I would catch them by the bucket full. Your recipe looks awesome, now I know how we will prepare them once we get em. Good job.


----------

